# وحمل برنامج SDR MAPPIG & DesignHNG ver 6.5



## abobikir (7 أغسطس 2008)

يتواصل المسلسل وحمل برنامج ver 6.5 SDR MAPPIG & DesignHNG

البرنامج لايحتاج الي تنصيب فقط بعد فك الضغط عن الملف ستجد اثنين فولدر باسم ( mapsys - MAPDATA ( قم بنسخهما وألصقهما في البارتش C 
ثم أفتح الفلدر mapsys أبحث عن ملف باسم MAP وفيه علامة MS وأعمل دبل كلك علي الملف وسوف يفتح معك برنامج SDR MAPPIG أرجو منك أن تعمل شورت كت للملف في سطح المكتب لكي تستطيع بسهولة فتح البرنامج من سطح المكتب ذلك بالضغط علي بزر الماوس الأيمن واختيار SEND TO DESKTOP (CREATE SHORTCUT ) وسوف أرفع لكم شرح البرنامج بالغة العربية بالتفاصيل 
الآن أتركك لكي تستمتع بالبرنامج ( البرنامج يستقبل المعلومات من أجهزة سوكيا مباشرة)
حمل البرنامج من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/1630532824695d24/

أخوك أبوبكر


----------



## مقبولداد (10 أغسطس 2008)

*كنت أبحث عن برنامج **sdrmap** وأخيرا وجدته في هذا المنتدي المميز ومن الأخ أبوبكر صاحب المشاركات المميزة والحمدالله البرنامج يعمل بملف باتش حيث لا يطلب منك الدنقل *
*مشكور مشكور مشكور*

*من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله*


----------



## ROUDS (10 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## abahre (11 أغسطس 2008)

*مشكور*

مشكور يا احلى مهندس محترم بالمنتدى..
انا نزلت البرنامج وشغلتو وكلشي تمام
بس اذا في حد عندو اي شي عن البرنامج من شرح يطرحلنا اياه..

مشكور


----------



## محمد الفجال (11 أغسطس 2008)

متشكر جدااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااا

انا عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## abobikir (11 أغسطس 2008)

أشكر كل من شارك بالردود وقريبا ان شاء الله سأشرح برنامج sdrmap 
أخوكم أبوبكر


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (11 أغسطس 2008)

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك واكرم على سيدنا ومولانا محمد 
صلاة تشرح بها صدرى وتسهل بها امرى
وتيسر بها عسرى وتقضى بها وطرى وتفغر بها وزرى
وترفع بها ذكرى وتدفع بها ضرى وتجبر بها كسرى 
وتغنى بها فقرى وتطيل بها عمرى وتنور بها قبرى 
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم​


----------



## garary (11 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mtouley (13 أغسطس 2008)

الف مليون شكرا علي هذا المجهود العظيم والرجاء الايضاح هل يتعامل مع windows vista


----------



## abobikir (23 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخوه الزملاء*

الأخوة الزملاء أشكركم علي الردود وأنني آسف لـتأخري من الرد علي الزملاء وطلباتهم والسبب أنني حاليا في مأمورية عمل في القصيم وتنتهي يوم الجمعة القادم وإن شاء الله سيتم التواصل مع الزملاء من السبت القادم وسيتم تلبية طليات الأخوة من البرامج
أخوكم أبوبكر


----------



## shrek (24 أغسطس 2008)

الف مليون شكرا علي هذا المجهود العظيم والرجاء الايضاح


----------



## MOAIYED (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور عن برنامج *sdrmap*


----------



## مصطفي هنداوى (30 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر علي هذا الجهد العظيم وارجوا البحث عن باقي البرنامج من حيث القطاعات الطولية والعرضية والتصميم وحساب الكميات 
وبارك الله فيك وفي امثالك ولكم تحياتي
مصطفي هنداوى


----------



## سلومي11 (9 مارس 2009)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 مارس 2009)

اخ ابوبكر شكرا علي المجهود 
الرابط لايعمل اتمني ان ترفعه في موقع اخر 
وجزاك الله خيرا
*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (9 مارس 2009)

الملف غير موجود ارجو اعادة رفع الملف على رابط اخر وشكرا


----------



## ROUDS (10 مارس 2009)

الاخ الكريم 
ياريت لو شرح سريع للبرنامج 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa eldin farag (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمدالشبروي (10 مارس 2009)

الموقع محجوب في السعودية رجاء رفم البرنامج علي موقع اخره وشكرا علي مجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## aboalm (10 مارس 2009)

رجاء إعادة الرفع مره أخرى أخونا الكريم


----------



## محمد الفجال (20 مارس 2009)

*الف مليون شكرا علي هذا المجهود العظيم والرجاء الايضاح*​


----------



## eng: issa (20 مارس 2009)

*الف مليون شكرا علي هذا المجهود العظيم والرجاء الايضاح*​


----------



## mostafa anwar (20 مارس 2009)

*Mostafa Anwar*

من فضلك اجعل التحميل على رابط تانى علشان الرابط مرفوض فى السعودية وياريت يكون معاه شرح


----------



## حارس المصري (21 مارس 2009)

الملف غير موجود برجاء الرفع مرة اخري


----------



## alboush (1 يونيو 2009)

الاخ الكريم رجاء اعادة رفع البرنامج مرة اخرى لان الرابط لايعمل الان مع الشكر الجزيل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafammy (3 يونيو 2009)

اخى الكريم الرابط مش شغال ياريت ترفع البرنامج تانى


----------



## العباده (4 يونيو 2009)

ارجو رفع الملف مرة ثانية جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو مساحة (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عندي مشكلة في النقل من جهاز سوكيا الي الكمبوتر 3030r
ممكن حد يساعدنا فيها


----------



## حسن احمد (4 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومزيدا من التفدم


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (4 يونيو 2009)

*ارجو رفع الملف مرة ثانية جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mostafammy (5 يونيو 2009)

الفيل مش موجود فى الموقع ياريت ترفعه تانى


----------



## رمضان عبدالمرضى (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا واتمنى الشرح يكون قريبا خصوصا حساب الكميات يارب يكون مفصل


----------



## رمضان عبدالمرضى (7 يونيو 2009)

البرنامج غير موجود اتمنى اعادة المحاولة


----------



## ali992 (7 يونيو 2009)

*ارجو رفع الملف مرة ثانية جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد الفجال (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور اخى الكريم*


----------



## رمضان عبدالمرضى (6 يناير 2010)

ان شاء اللة ترجع من القصيم بألف سلامة ياريت شرح البرنامج ان شاء اللة يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابراهيم لاشين عزب (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرابط الموجود لتحميل ملف شرح sdr 6.5 لا يعمل


----------



## ابراهيم لاشين عزب (6 مارس 2010)

ان عندى sdr v 6.5 وارجو من سيادتيكم الشرح له


----------



## ابراهيم لاشين عزب (6 مارس 2010)

ارجوا الرد فى اسرع وقت على الشرح sdr v6.5


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## lemos2006 (16 أبريل 2010)

اخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
البرنامج وشرح فيديو بالعربي لة موجود علي هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t185858.html
ارجو ان يستفيد الجميع ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)




----------



## أبوعايدى (30 يونيو 2010)

ألف شكر يا أخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mtouley (30 يونيو 2010)

اود اولا ان اشكر صاحب هذا العمل 
واحيطه علما بان الرابط لا يعمل مع العلم اني احتاج هذا البرنامج ضروري


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (30 يونيو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (30 يونيو 2010)

الله يوفءك


----------



## خليل اروبنكانا (6 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## خليل اروبنكانا (6 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## MAHMOUDE ELKHOLY (1 أغسطس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جدا


----------

